# Romina Palm bei GNTM vom 29.04.2021 Nacktshooting



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2021)

Hallo,

bei der gestrigen Folge von Germany's Next Topmodel hat es ein Nacktshooting mit den Kandidatinnen gegeben. Ich wollte mal in die Runde reinfragen, ob jemand Bilder vom *Shooting *selber hat - vorzugsweise von *Romina Palm*? 

Ich habe bisher nur das hier von *Romina Palm* auf Instagram gefunden.



​


----------



## Schamröte (30 Apr. 2021)

Würde mich auch interessieren! :thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Apr. 2021)

Death Row schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei der gestrigen Folge von Germany's Next Topmodel hat es ein Nacktshooting mit den Kandidatinnen gegeben. Ich wollte mal in die Runde reinfragen, ob jemand Bilder vom *Shooting *selber hat - vorzugsweise von *Romina Palm*?
> 
> ...



brauchst du neue Sabber-und Rubbelvorlagen? Sind die alten alle verklebt?:WOW::WOW:


----------

